# shattered glass



## RaeChan

Bonjour,

Je voudrais dire "shattered glass" en français et je voudrais utiliser le mot "éclat" (comme "fragment" ici) parce qu'il y a des autres significations pour ça aussi; c'est un petit jeu de mots (je l'espère!).

Est-ce que je peux dire, "Verre *en éclats*" ou est-ce que je dois écrire "Verre *volé en éclats*"? Ou est-ce que je ne peux pas utiliser ce mot?

Merci d'avance!


----------



## pieanne

"Verre en éclats" sounds fine


----------



## RaeChan

Merci beaucoup!


----------



## Jeanbar

Vous diriez plutôt des *éclats de verre*.


----------



## RaeChan

C'est vrai mais je voudrais utiliser le mot comme adjectif... mais merci!


----------



## le chat noir

I think the most usual translation if you intend to use the image as an adjective would be "verre brisé": un aspect de verre brisé, comme du verre brisé, etc. Unfortunately I don't think we can differentiate "shattered" and "broken" glass in French .
Or you could say "comme des éclats de verre", but that would refer to individual shards rather than the whole object you're describing.


----------



## Jeanbar

Pourriez-vous essayer de nous faire une phrase complete pour qu'on ait une idee de ce que vous voulez dire exactement ?


----------



## pieanne

C'est un titre de photo/tableau?


----------



## RaeChan

pieanne said:


> C'est un titre de photo/tableau?



Oui c'est un peu comme ça... 

Je voudrais dire "Sunlight through Shattered Glass"... mais c'est un peu figuratif alors je ne veux pas utiliser le mot "brisé".


----------



## pieanne

Soleil / lumière à travers des éclats de verre?


----------



## RaeChan

Si j'écrivais "des éclats de verre" ce ne serait pas le même image... (je ne peux pas vous donner un lien à l'image parce que j'ai écrit moins de 30 messages!) La lumière brille à travers de la fenêtre... mais quelqu'un a cassé le verre. 

Mais c'est figuratif et "fenêtre cassé" n'est pas en accord...


----------



## pieanne

A travers du verre en éclats? Mais ce n'est pas joli...


----------



## RaeChan

Oui c'est un peu long, mais ça c'est le bon sens.

Pourquoi on ne peut pas dire "*par* verre"? On a appris au collège que "par" signifie "through"...


----------



## pieanne

"Through" is "par" when it means "via"
Otherwise, it's "à travers"


----------



## le chat noir

Pourquoi pas "à travers la vitre brisée" ou "par la fenêtre brisée" ? Désolé mais vraiment "brisé" me semble le plus juste pour rendre cette image.

Sinon "par" peut effectivement s'employer, la différence avec "à travers" est très faible, au moins dans ce contexte.


----------



## RaeChan

Ah, je comprends... merci!

Alors je peux dire..
*Lumière à travers du verre en éclats* ou
*Lumière à travers des éclats de verre*

La première phrase, c'est le bon sens... mais la deuxième, c'est mieux en français? Est-ce qu'on le dirait normalement pour traduire cette phrase?

Merci beaucoup pour votre aide


----------



## Scorlion

Et en moins littéral?
"carreau cassé laissant passer le jour" (mais il faudrait voir le tableau, je serais mieux inspiré)


----------



## pieanne

0 travers un verre en éclats, then perhaps


----------



## RaeChan

le chat noir said:


> Pourquoi pas "à travers la vitre brisée" ou "par la fenêtre brisée" ? Désolé mais vraiment "brisé" me semble le plus juste pour rendre cette image.
> 
> Sinon "par" peut effectivement s'employer, la différence avec "à travers" est très faible, au moins dans ce contexte.



Ce n'est pas à travers d'une fenêtre; mais je voudrais rappeler quelqu'un à la lumiere à travers du verre comme dans cette image,

 k53 DOT pbase DOT com / g3 / 42 / 443742 / 2 / 53650884 DOT BrokenWindow DSC_0008 DOT jpg 

sans espaces et DOT = .


----------



## le chat noir

Just for everybody to see: http://k53.pbase.com/g3/42/443742/2/53650884.BrokenWindowDSC_0008.jpg

Well this image shows a shattered window and the light shining through it. Just what I had in mind when I proposed my translations. Obviously I fail to get the point. Bah, you can't win them all .


----------



## Scorlion

Ah? On dirait une fenêtre pourtant. Mais je pense que ce qui t'intéresse, c'est la lumière qui est DANS la vitre, non?


----------



## Scorlion

"Lumière sur fragment de verre" me semble poétique. et ça rime!


----------



## Topsie

I agree with le Chat Noir!
How about "éclat du jour par une fenêtre brisée"


----------



## RaeChan

> Pourquoi pas "à travers la vitre brisée" ou "par la fenêtre brisée" ?



Oui littéralement c'est ça, mais ici c'est figuratif... c'est difficile à expliquer, je crois, parce que l'imagination de chaque personne est différente. Je suis vraiment désolée de causer des difficultés!! Mais est-ce que ça est plus utile: on dit que quelque personne est comme "un rayon du soleil", c'est plutôt comme ça.

Mon dictionnaire dit que "voler en éclats" signifie "shatter". Peut-être le problème est avec la préposition? Avec "à travers" c'est un peu trop long... Est-ce que je peux dire "lumière sur verre en éclats"? Avec 'sur' c'est la même image pour moi... Je voudrais utiliser le mot 'éclat' parce que c'est contradictoire... il peut signifier "sparkle" aussi.


----------



## Inspectah Deck

Donc la lumière symbolise une personne et le verre brisé une autre personne?


----------



## RaeChan

Oui, c'est vrai (et un peu absurde, je connais)


----------



## le chat noir

RaeChan said:


> Oui, c'est vrai (et un peu absurde, je sais)


Not at all! It's just that your request calls more for poetic skills than mere translation .

"lumière qui éclate à travers le verre brisé" would mean "light that sparkles through the broken glass".
That would be a play on the two possible meanings of "éclat(er)".


----------



## RaeChan

le chat noir said:
			
		

> Oui, c'est vrai (et un peu absurde, je sais)



Ah, merci!! J'ai beaucoup de difficulté quand je veux écrire le verbe "to know", je ne suis pas sûre de la différence entre "connaître" et "savoir"...

Et merci pour votre traduction! Oui, c'est trop poétique  mais c'est ça que j'ai voulu, je n'ai pas envisagé d'utiliser le verbe au lieu du nom. Merci beaucoup!


----------



## Scorlion

Et pourquoi pas un chiasme : "éclat de lumière sur verre en éclats". Ca metrait peut-être tout le monde d'accord?


----------



## le chat noir

Oui, ça ne sonne pas mal du tout !


----------



## RaeChan

Vous avez me fait rire! Mais c'est bien, c'est trop ingénieux! Peut-être je vais écrire ça 

Merci beaucoup tout le monde


----------



## Scorlion

RaeChan said:


> Vous m'avez fait rire! Mais c'est bien, c'est trop ingénieux! Peut-être je vais écrire ça
> 
> Merci beaucoup tout le monde




A votre service, M'sieurs dames!


----------

